# A Couple Juniper Logs



## justallan (Dec 14, 2015)

A co-worker from the last ranch I worked for came down last night with a couple friends and a goose neck loaded with Juniper and Russian Olive. We pulled the mill out of my shop rather than carrying the logs in, so I imagine the snow that's falling today is my fault.
Well, all said and done we slabbed out 4-5 real nice juniper, starting just after 3:o0 and me in the house right at 5:00, after dark. I hit a rock in the bark on the 4th one and it started marking a little, but they weren't worried about it and said keep going. I usually push my mill with one hand and keep the other on my throttle lever in case of a wreck, the last log I had both hands pushing the mill and one guy putting his weight on the log to keep it from walking off the mill. Near as I can tell that blade might be a bit dulled up, or worse.
Sorry I didn't get any more pics than this, but I was racing day light.
We hadn't talked any arrangements on pay other than me saying, "We'll make it work good for all of us and I wasn't looking to rob anyone." Out of the load they brought they wanted the 4-5 Juniper that got sawn and I have to saw 2 of the Russian Olive when I get time. They offered me the rest of what was on the trailer for my time and you better know I took them up on that with a quickness! I only drove past them this morning, but it looks like 8 Juniper and 3 BIG pieces of Russian Olive. Yep, I'm a pretty happy camper right about now.

Here's the trailer minus the Juniper that we cut.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 14, 2015)

Any pictures of the cut juniper?


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 14, 2015)

What a great Christmas present! Can't wait to see the lumber that you will make! Chuck


----------



## justallan (Dec 14, 2015)

That was the one and only pic that I got. The guy that I used to work with had been down before and ran the mill, so he took over for a few cuts and I was able to get the one pic. On a good note, the mill is out of my shop now and there's probably less than 5 inches of snow tonight so far, so the mill is moving to the barn tomorrow.
When I saw up the rest I'll make darned sure I get more pics.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## norman vandyke (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice looking juniper there! And snow? I thought there was something missing. We've been in it for two days now...


----------



## justallan (Dec 16, 2015)

We got the snow Monday night. This morning it's blowing everything sideways and I need to pull a well today, but I'm not trading it for an office job.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice bunch of wood! If it's like the juniper around here, I bet the smell was intense...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 16, 2015)

Sounds like a good deal
Dave


----------



## justallan (Dec 16, 2015)

Yup, the smell is worth nearly as much as the wood. I sticker stack it in the basement whenever I cut it. I think the house is do for another go around of it.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 16, 2015)

justallan said:


> Yup, the smell is worth nearly as much as the wood. I sticker stack it in the basement whenever I cut it. I think the house is do for another go around of it.


yea, probably keeps the bugs out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 16, 2015)

It's one of them multi function deals. The new and improved Juniper 6000! It chases off the bugs, it keeps the place smelling great and it's a great security system.
Okay the security system requires you to ask a few complete strangers to come in the house to see your wood.
I still can't figure out why they got offended, but it seems to work.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

